# Al Raha Beach?



## gypsipoet

Hi all,

I am new to the UAE and in Abu Dhabi. Still looking for a one bedroom flat to rent and considering Al Raha Beach as it is only about a 15 min drive to my work (once I have a car!). My housing allowance is 85K per year. I'm single, no kids.

Does anyone know or live in this area or have any input on life there? Very much appreciated!


----------



## earthworm88

gypsipoet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the UAE and in Abu Dhabi. Still looking for a one bedroom flat to rent and considering Al Raha Beach as it is only about a 15 min drive to my work (once I have a car!). My housing allowance is 85K per year. I'm single, no kids.
> 
> Does anyone know or live in this area or have any input on life there? Very much appreciated!


Hi there, 

Welcome to UAE/Abu Dhabi!

Al Raha Beach is a new development consists of 4 major communities: Al Zeina, Al Muneera Mainland, Al Muneera Island, and Al Bandar. The entire development is coming together very nicely. For one bedroom apartments, you will be looking at an average of 90,000 in Al Muneera Mainland. But if it is city facing or low floor, you could probably try to negotiate down a bit. Al Bandar studios run in the vicinity of 80,000 and upwards, their 1 bed apartment will be much more. 

Al Bandar is overall pricier (per sq footage) because of the higher quality in amenities and furnishing and generally have good ocean view. Al Muneera is quite nice with smart features like light sensors and electronic keypads as well as all white goods included in the apartments. Al Zeina is more spacious and has a nice beach, there is a supermarket Waitrose in Block C (or D) so within walking distance from all the other blocks and also many shops and cafes opening up soon. 

You can get on the highway E10 easily for Dubai or going the opposite way for the city center. Or you can go through the tunnel to Yas Island for Ikea, Ferrari World, Waterworld, Museum, hotels, or E12 to Saadiyat island or the city center via the corniche. 

If you want to know what is currently available, call or stop by Aldar Leasing Office for their listing (located opposite Al Raha Gardens Gate 4) in Khalifa City A. Good luck with your search! I am sure you will enjoy living there. 

Cheers!


----------



## gypsipoet

earthworm88 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to UAE/Abu Dhabi!
> 
> Al Raha Beach is a new development consists of 4 major communities: Al Zeina, Al Muneera Mainland, Al Muneera Island, and Al Bandar. The entire development is coming together very nicely. For one bedroom apartments, you will be looking at an average of 90,000 in Al Muneera Mainland. But if it is city facing or low floor, you could probably try to negotiate down a bit. Al Bandar studios run in the vicinity of 80,000 and upwards, their 1 bed apartment will be much more.
> 
> Al Bandar is overall pricier (per sq footage) because of the higher quality in amenities and furnishing and generally have good ocean view. Al Muneera is quite nice with smart features like light sensors and electronic keypads as well as all white goods included in the apartments. Al Zeina is more spacious and has a nice beach, there is a supermarket Waitrose in Block C (or D) so within walking distance from all the other blocks and also many shops and cafes opening up soon.
> 
> You can get on the highway E10 easily for Dubai or going the opposite way for the city center. Or you can go through the tunnel to Yas Island for Ikea, Ferrari World, Waterworld, Museum, hotels, or E12 to Saadiyat island or the city center via the corniche.
> 
> If you want to know what is currently available, call or stop by Aldar Leasing Office for their listing (located opposite Al Raha Gardens Gate 4) in Khalifa City A. Good luck with your search! I am sure you will enjoy living there.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## gypsipoet

If anyone is currently living there, I am curious about the overall experience. 
Also is there any sense of community there for someone who does not have a family?


----------



## rednelly84

Until last month, I lived there for just over a year. I have seen a dramatic increase in the numbers of people in that time and thoroughly enjoyed living there. There are now many cafes and restaurants open along the beach front which is also open to the public. If you are on Facebook and you're into fitness, I would search for "Al Muneera Fitness". A brilliant group of guys run this bootcamp style programme which utilises many of the outdoor locations around Al Muneera. As I was leaving Al Muneera, they were just announcing yoga and zumba classes. Very good way to meet people and the sessions are always well attended. The Al Muneera community have meet ups at Stars n Bars at Yas Marina. Google this too.

Wish I could have stayed there another year at least but couldnt have stayed in the 1 bed with my husband much longer. The 1 beds are very small at 850sq ft approx so you will pay for location. The finishes are to a high standard and white goods are included.


----------



## gypsipoet

This is all very good to know, thank you! Will keep looking and hope to find something there eventually!


----------



## AUH newbie

rednelly84 said:


> Until last month, I lived there for just over a year. I have seen a dramatic increase in the numbers of people in that time and thoroughly enjoyed living there. There are now many cafes and restaurants open along the beach front which is also open to the public. If you are on Facebook and you're into fitness, I would search for "Al Muneera Fitness". A brilliant group of guys run this bootcamp style programme which utilises many of the outdoor locations around Al Muneera. As I was leaving Al Muneera, they were just announcing yoga and zumba classes. Very good way to meet people and the sessions are always well attended. The Al Muneera community have meet ups at Stars n Bars at Yas Marina. Google this too.
> 
> Wish I could have stayed there another year at least but couldnt have stayed in the 1 bed with my husband much longer. The 1 beds are very small at 850sq ft approx so you will pay for location. The finishes are to a high standard and white goods are included.


Hi, I'm looking at al raha beach area for a 2 bed flat. From your experience of living there was it easy enough to get to the corniche for nights out etc? Also were you effected by aircraft living there? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## AUH newbie

earthworm88 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to UAE/Abu Dhabi!
> 
> Al Raha Beach is a new development consists of 4 major communities: Al Zeina, Al Muneera Mainland, Al Muneera Island, and Al Bandar. The entire development is coming together very nicely. For one bedroom apartments, you will be looking at an average of 90,000 in Al Muneera Mainland. But if it is city facing or low floor, you could probably try to negotiate down a bit. Al Bandar studios run in the vicinity of 80,000 and upwards, their 1 bed apartment will be much more.
> 
> Al Bandar is overall pricier (per sq footage) because of the higher quality in amenities and furnishing and generally have good ocean view. Al Muneera is quite nice with smart features like light sensors and electronic keypads as well as all white goods included in the apartments. Al Zeina is more spacious and has a nice beach, there is a supermarket Waitrose in Block C (or D) so within walking distance from all the other blocks and also many shops and cafes opening up soon.
> 
> You can get on the highway E10 easily for Dubai or going the opposite way for the city center. Or you can go through the tunnel to Yas Island for Ikea, Ferrari World, Waterworld, Museum, hotels, or E12 to Saadiyat island or the city center via the corniche.
> 
> If you want to know what is currently available, call or stop by Aldar Leasing Office for their listing (located opposite Al Raha Gardens Gate 4) in Khalifa City A. Good luck with your search! I am sure you will enjoy living there.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi, 

Your post is really helpful, do you know what the approx cost is of a 2 bed? Hoping for sea view and balcony! Weighing up my options before my move. Also with it being close to the airport do you hear a lot of noise from aircraft?

Many Thanks for any info!


----------



## earthworm88

AUH newbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your post is really helpful, do you know what the approx cost is of a 2 bed? Hoping for sea view and balcony! Weighing up my options before my move. Also with it being close to the airport do you hear a lot of noise from aircraft?
> 
> Many Thanks for any info!


Hi there! The approximate prices that I stated here are of higher floor, ocean view, so you could lower the price a bit for the lower floors and city view. 

2 bed Al Muneera mainland runs in the range of 125-145k currently depending on view and location. You could probably tag another ~15-20k to the island's with full sea view or the Al Bandar community. Al Zeina 2 bed probably runs from 145-165k due to larger square footage per unit overall. 

Al Muneera/Al Bandar areas have minimal noise pollution from the aircrafts as they are away from the flight path. I believe Al Zeina does occasionally have noise, however, compared to 3 years ago when the flight path was directly right above it, now it is improved as I believe the flight path had shifted slightly away. It also depends on which block of Al Zeina though. I have friends who live there (blocks perpendicular to ocean) and the noise didn't bother them and they are not planning to move elsewhere as they really like the Al Zeina community very much. I also think you get used to it after a while. Hopefully someone else can throw some light regarding the noise pollution here. 

Good luck with your search! 

Cheers


----------



## caribda

Anyone knows something about Khor al Raha ? It seems to be on the east side of Al Raha Beach in Amwaj 1.
I have seen some ads for 1 bed apart there in a new building (or so they say) and was curious if someone knows something about it.

Thanks,
C


----------



## rednelly84

Caribda, the building is sandwiched between SZ Road and the Muneera/Zeina main road. I imagine it would be pretty noisy with a poor outlook over either road. Facing Muneera/Zeina would be the better option I reckon.

Also, I believe you can get a months' free rent and no commission at the moment.


----------



## caribda

rednelly84 said:


> Caribda, the building is sandwiched between SZ Road and the Muneera/Zeina main road. I imagine it would be pretty noisy with a poor outlook over either road. Facing Muneera/Zeina would be the better option I reckon.
> 
> Also, I believe you can get a months' free rent and no commission at the moment.


From what you are saying it seems not to be a good option..

Thanks for the info.


----------



## busybee2

would you like to live on the m25?


----------



## AUH newbie

Check out Al Rayyana, new development by the golf course. One bed much better priced than at al raha, view not of water by if you get on the right side you get the golf course, nice to see a bit green in the uae!


----------



## caribda

AUH newbie said:


> Check out Al Rayyana, new development by the golf course. One bed much better priced than at al raha, view not of water by if you get on the right side you get the golf course, nice to see a bit green in the uae!


i have the area in mind as well. thanks for the info..


----------

